# VESA Pipe Mount Adapter



## Amishplumber (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm working on a project where I need to mount 4 LCD screens to various pieces of 1.5" sch 40 pipe. I thought finding the correct mounting hardware would be a piece of cake and left it on the back burner for a while. Bad move. Now I'm 2 weeks from load in and am having trouble finding what I need.

3 of the monitors are 17" dells with 100x100 vesa mounts and the last one is a 26" Dynex with a 200x100 vesa mount. Some pipes will be vertical and some will be horizontal, although I could modify the plan for all pipes to be vertical if need be.

I've found several products that could work, but are either too expensive or won't ship in time:

Chief KPP-110 ($90)
Premier VPM ($75 and cannot find in stock anywhere)
Light Source UPMM ($100+)

I'd love to find something for under $50, but that might not be possible. I'd also be interested in buying a cheap wall mount and grafting a half coupler onto it if anyone has ideas on a good way to do that.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NicktheEvil (Oct 18, 2011)

if you're willing here is what you need to make a vesa mount. 

VESA monitor/TV mounts: I'll save you $100 right here - Ex Isle Forums


----------



## Footer (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you have the monitors in hand? If so, go to your local welding/machine shope and have them bang out a plate for each monitor out of steel. Then, have them drill a few holes for half couplers and you should be set. No reason to go with a universal mount if you know what monitors you are going to use.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 18, 2011)

To further Kyle's idea, a 100x 100 VESA mount is literally just 4 holes in a square of 100mm side, so that should not be rocket science for a shop to make up. The hardest part I see would be the metric conversion...

Realistically you could have them make up amore universal arrangement for you by just drilling extra holes at a 75mm square too for 75 x 75 VESA and 100 x 200 if that's what your 4th monitor takes...


----------

